# Pterinochilus Murinus Bite Report



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Feeling a little Better now and my hand is starting to work again so thought id tell everyone about the joys of getting bitten By an OBT. In short it hurt loads but if you wana know the nasty details then carry on reading. So at 10:30 A.M (approximately, i didnt really look at the clock) on sunday 21st august i was Bitten on the left thumb by an adult female (4/5 inch) orange baboon tarantula whilst at work. I was doing some routine cleaning of the reptiles and moving the OBT to another container.I was Placing a cricket tub over the top of her but she was obviously aware of this and bolted towards my left hand. My thumb holding the lid of the cricket tub had come into contact with her. I flinched and pulled away fast but she was a lot quicker than me. Within a split second she had sunk both fangs into my thumb, fell and then bolted across the floor (she was caught by another member of staff don't panic).

I felt immediate stinging/burning and immense pain in the thumb and it began to swell considerably. Not expecting it to be as bad as it was i left it for 5 mins and it grew much worse. After this the rest of the hand began to swell and i could feel very sharp pains within the lower arm (this was the venom moving through the blood stream). This continued up to the inside of the elbow and then up to the bicep. These sharp pains where also felt within the armpit working their way across the pectoral region and chest area. Chest pains Really began to worry me so made a quick journey to A and E. 

surprisingly i was seen very quickly. Little did i know at this point that strong paracetamol and Morphine had no effect on the bite of this species however this was still given. The only thing that made the pain a little more bearable was the entenox i was given when we realised that morphine wasnt going to work. I was also given antihistamines to help reduce swelling and it did help a great deal, this was around 3 hours later and at this point the only pain i had was in the lower arm and hand. I assume the venom wasn't in large enough quantities to attack the heart as the sharp pains had dies down (in this case). When first bitten My heart rate had risen considerably and body temperature had also risen, but this was mostly down to panic. After a few hours of observation i was let home and prescribed various drugs. Nothing special just more antihistamines and paracetamol/morphine mix. I could feel pain in the hand and lower arm for the next 24 hours before it wore off altogether. After 24 hours of being bitten i was experiencing horrible cramps in most areas of the body but mostly calfs. On one occasion i had cramp in 3 places at the same time (Not fun). Still feeling pretty rubbish but loads better than i was. Seems like a pretty quick recovery from what ive read but hey i wont knock it. Dont think theres much i missed but if you want to know any more then just ask. Stay safe guys. These animals do bite!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Unlucky.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome read, thanks for sharing your experience! 

Hope you feel better soon. : victory:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Unlucky.


Love it :2thumb:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Awesome read, thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. : victory:


Cheers, feel loads better than i did.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Great report, I hope I never experience it.
Sounds like you got off quite lightly from what I have read. Are you still experiencing cramps? I heard they can last for weeks afterwards.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeh i also read about long recovery periods too but i seem to be fine. Il see how long the cramps last then il know ha. Im fairly healthy and physically fit so it may play a part. Think it depends on the person. All i know is it hurt!.....Lots! ha


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> Great report, I hope I never experience it.
> Sounds like you got off quite lightly from what I have read. Are you still experiencing cramps? I heard they can last for weeks afterwards.


Bear in mind mine is quite an honest report, I think some people may exaggerate. But then again we are all different.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd deffinitely exaggurate. :blush: If it was my bite report I would have lost a limb or two. :whistling2:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I'd deffinitely exaggurate. :blush: If it was my bite report I would have lost a limb or two. :whistling2:


Nah i was pretty close to losing all of my limbs though :whistling2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i think people need to bear in mind that you are a fairly physically fit guy too. it might effect/affect less/more physically fit people differently.


----------



## Alboy84 (Aug 15, 2011)

Really interesting read and thanks for sharing. Hopefully you won't be posting anything similar again, eh? I can imagine the squeals my wife would make if I was bitten... haha.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

nice report. Out of interest do you have any hightened sensitivity to hold and cold water, or similar?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry poxicator can you explain a little more? Itd be interesting to see.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> nice report. Out of interest do you have any hightened sensitivity to hold and cold water, or similar?


Do you mean cot and hold water?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

lol tiredness was setting in.

hot and cold water. You should see heightened sensitivity to these eg. within the shower. Its what the receptors do, which the venom is attacking.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Not that ive noticed poxicator but il have a look later, well.....a feel. Itd be interesting actually. I take it this will wear off after a while? Feels like i have a damaged nerve in my neck as well. Dont know if thats related? Oh and vast amounts of web like strands shooting out of my wrists. Can you tell me more? :2thumb:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> lol tiredness was setting in.
> 
> hot and cold water. You should see heightened sensitivity to these eg. within the shower. Its what the receptors do, which the venom is attacking.


Funnily enough my sensitivity to hot water has heightened quite a bit, Just took a bath ( i usually have a stupidly hot bath) and couldnt get init. Never noticed it in the shower though. Im not getting in a tub of cold water though!


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you feel any extra sensory abilitys or a accelerated reaction time?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Or catch a crook any time?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Has it had any effect on your man tool?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Has it had any effect on your man tool?


It had to happen didn't it haha. I think when you're convalescing after a spider bite and racked with cramps then doing the wild thing with the missus would be way down on the list of priorities!


Or would it.... :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah it was a genuine question just interested if this has an effect on getting a erection or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks herpzane for letting me put it on the website 

I think the more people who know about the dangers of working with potent, aggressive tarantulas the better!

Usambara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus) OBT Bite report


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah it was a genuine question just interested if this has an effect on getting a erection or not.


Pretty sure there was some research going on with P. cambridgei venom for treatment of erectile dysfunction. 

Makes me think of all kinds of risque comments but as this is a family forum I'll restrain myself :whistling2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Priapic spider venom.... Sales of baboon spiders are set to soar :2thumb:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah it was a genuine question just interested if this has an effect on getting a erection or not.


I meant no offence mate  Be interesting to find out however if the OP is still taking the morphine then chances are he won't notice whether or not the venom is causing a lack of movement down there or not as morphine carries its own issues in that department and I can tell you that from bitter experience  

(temporarily thank god)


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Has it had any effect on your man tool?


What? Take away the pain, but leave the swelling.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Has it had any effect on your man tool?


Genuine question or not. That has really made me laugh, considering I just read the original thread/post.
:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

How big are u this will defanatly make a diffrence


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> How big are u this will defanatly make a diffrence


Your don't mean his man tool, do you??


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi guys thought id give you a quick update. For those of you that wanted to know yes it still works quite well! :2thumb:, In all honesty i wouldnt even know id been bitten now. Cramp attacks on occasion but other than that im fine.:2thumb:


----------

